# CubingUSA Western Championships 2020



## cubeshepherd (Nov 27, 2019)

Just saw this announced this morning on the WCA website, that the CubingUSA Western Championships 2020 will be held in Provo, Utah on June, 12-14th, 2020.






CubingUSA Western Championship 2020 | World Cube Association







www.worldcubeassociation.org





Who's planning on going? and what events are you going to sign up for?


----------



## KingCanyon (Nov 27, 2019)

I most likely won't be able to go because I will probably be on the east coast at the time and it's in another state. Hope everyone who does goes has a good time though!


----------



## Tabe (Nov 27, 2019)

cubeshepherd said:


> Just saw this announced this morning on the WCA website, that the CubingUSA Western Championships 2020 will be held in Provo, Utah on June, 12-14th, 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I might very well go. Depends on if I can carpool with people from around here, etc. If I do, I'll sign up for everything except 4bld, 5bld, and multi blind.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Nov 28, 2019)

I’m probably going  most likely doing everything but multi, 5x5 and 6x6


----------



## cubeshepherd (Nov 28, 2019)

Underwatercuber said:


> I’m probably going  most likely doing everything but multi


You sure you can make it, especially with it being a whole 20-40 minute drive, plus your housing cost?


----------



## weatherman223 (Nov 28, 2019)

Transport may be hard (as it’s an hour away from Salt Lake Airport) but if everything goes well I should be able to go


----------



## Underwatercuber (Nov 28, 2019)

weatherman223 said:


> Transport may be hard (as it’s an hour away from Salt Lake Airport) but if everything goes well I should be able to go


UTA has a trains and bus system that can get you to Provo for pretty cheap. You can find them here. You take the TRAX green line to North Temple bridge, then you walk to the frontrunner station and take frontrunner to Provo central. The competition is about a 15 minute walk from there. 

Provo does have an airport, they don’t have a ton of flights but if your local airport flies to them then it’s a great option.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Dec 1, 2019)

Registration is now open


----------



## Reddy (Dec 3, 2019)

Although Guam is in the CubingUSA list of eligible places to join the western championship, there is no way I can ever get to Utah in time...;-;


----------



## Underwatercuber (Dec 3, 2019)

Reddy said:


> Although Guam is in the CubingUSA list of eligible places to join the western championship, there is no way I can ever get to Utah in time...;-;


Maybe it could be held in Hawaii in the future


----------



## Reddy (Dec 4, 2019)

Underwatercuber said:


> Maybe it could be held in Hawaii in the future


Even still, there is no way I can go to anywhere for a cubing comp, I simply don't have the funds...if only we had wca comps here.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Dec 5, 2019)

Reddy said:


> Even still, there is no way I can go to anywhere for a cubing comp, I simply don't have the funds...if only we had wca comps here.


Maybe you could hold your own on day, or someone can take a vacation there and organize one


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Dec 5, 2019)

I just checked, it seems that the cheapest way for someone to get to Guam is from Japan. Here’s what I would do to organize a competition.
1. Find a venue. Ideally this would be less than 250 dollars to rent for a day. I would recommend looking at (for venues): your school, your local high school, a church or other religious venue, a library, or a community center. You may have other connections to other spaces that would be cheaper, but that is my suggested list.
2. Talk to a delegate. As it seems that the closest one would be in Japan, I would try contacting a Japanese delegate. Some other options would be China or even Los Angeles if you can snag a deal. I know that flying a delegate out to Guam sounds hard, and to be fair it probably is, but you can probably offset those costs with registration fees.
3. The delegate will most likely help you work things out. You’ll find a date, sufficient flights and lodgings for the delegate, and then start to announce the competition. The delegate may even be willing to provide some funds simply to bring cubing to Guam.

I understand (and frankly, kind of expect) this endeavor to be in the future, but I hope my advice helps somewhat. Happy competing!


----------



## Reddy (Dec 5, 2019)

ImmolatedMarmoset said:


> I just checked, it seems that the cheapest way for someone to get to Guam is from Japan. Here’s what I would do to organize a competition.
> 1. Find a venue. Ideally this would be less than 250 dollars to rent for a day. I would recommend looking at (for venues): your school, your local high school, a church or other religious venue, a library, or a community center. You may have other connections to other spaces that would be cheaper, but that is my suggested list.
> 2. Talk to a delegate. As it seems that the closest one would be in Japan, I would try contacting a Japanese delegate. Some other options would be China or even Los Angeles if you can snag a deal. I know that flying a delegate out to Guam sounds hard, and to be fair it probably is, but you can probably offset those costs with registration fees.
> 3. The delegate will most likely help you work things out. You’ll find a date, sufficient flights and lodgings for the delegate, and then start to announce the competition. The delegate may even be willing to provide some funds simply to bring cubing to Guam.
> ...


Actually, there are delegates in the Philippines that can come. The problem is the language barrier and general interest. Not many people will come. But I am hoping Oceania will become a new stage for cubing. The Micronesian scene has never seen competitions since the founding of the WCA. This might be the chance to unite many cubers! Registration fees are a bit of a tricky one. The 15 to 20 dollar range seems suitable for the first-ever competition in Micronesia. I am looking towards schools and possibly a local shopping centers as venues for the competition. If we can get contact with a sponsor, that would be good. It is important to at least break even on the competition, but I am hoping to make a decent profit. If we are able to, then we can have more competitions, hopefully getting a delegate to look over the entire Micronesian area. The only thing I am scared of is having to deal with being an organizer if I have to play that role. Most of the staff would have to be adults or at least high school. Me organizing the competition will be hard, but I want to stay positive.


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Dec 5, 2019)

Reddy said:


> Actually, there are delegates in the Philippines that can come. The problem is the language barrier and general interest. Not many people will come. But I am hoping Oceania will become a new stage for cubing. The Micronesian scene has never seen competitions since the founding of the WCA. This might be the chance to unite many cubers! Registration fees are a bit of a tricky one. The 15 to 20 dollar range seems suitable for the first-ever competition in Micronesia. I am looking towards schools and possibly a local shopping centers as venues for the competition. If we can get contact with a sponsor, that would be good. It is important to at least break even on the competition, but I am hoping to make a decent profit. If we are able to, then we can have more competitions, hopefully getting a delegate to look over the entire Micronesian area. The only thing I am scared of is having to deal with being an organizer if I have to play that role. Most of the staff would have to be adults or at least high school. Me organizing the competition will be hard, but I want to stay positive.


Great! Honestly, if the delegate helps you, organizing shouldn’t be that difficult. Competitions tend to be casual and fun, but if you don’t feel comfortable, it makes sense to have a delegate do most of the work the first time around. I agree with pretty much everything you said, and good job finding delegates in the philippines!


----------



## Reddy (Dec 5, 2019)

ImmolatedMarmoset said:


> Great! Honestly, if the delegate helps you, organizing shouldn’t be that difficult. Competitions tend to be casual and fun, but if you don’t feel comfortable, it makes sense to have a delegate do most of the work the first time around. I agree with pretty much everything you said, and good job finding delegates in the philippines!


Someone already messaged me about finding a delegate to help out with the competition. The issue is that the delegate is from France, which kinda sucks because the cheapest flight from France to Guam is more than 1,300 dollars. My second hope is that when Micronesian competitions happen, it will be distinguished from Oceania, or what is now the Australia and New Zealand region. The reason why is because...Feliks is too fricking fast, and Oceania is a large area just to put under one designation code.


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Dec 5, 2019)

Reddy said:


> Someone already messaged me about finding a delegate to help out with the competition. The issue is that the delegate is from France, which kinda sucks because the cheapest flight from France to Guam is more than 1,300 dollars. My second hope is that when Micronesian competitions happen, it will be distinguished from Oceania, or what is now the Australia and New Zealand region. The reason why is because...Feliks is too fricking fast, and Oceania is a large area just to put under one designation code.


That’s too bad. I don’t know what continent you guys would be put in. Would a delegate be willing to comment with their thoughts on the matter?


----------

